# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Buster Trigger Warning: 670hp 4 cylinder C63 AMG Unveiled

## rage2

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a4...ance-revealed/

Thank god they're not making a cab version, or I'd end up buying another car haha. 4 cylinder, hybrid, MGU-H turbo, and speakers for sounds. 
@Buster
 never going to recover from this.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Ugh. Just another appliance.

----------


## bjstare

752 lb-ft of torque. This thing will be fun to drive. Interior is great.

Shame there's not a v8, but not much we can do about that.

----------


## killramos

I don’t think I’d want a year 1 of this power plant.

But could be an interesting pickup for a second MY

----------


## bjstare

> I don’t think I’d want a year 1 of this power plant.
> 
> But could be an interesting pickup for a second MY



Yeah that crossed my mind. But it's not like it's their first foray into performance hybrids either.

I definitely wouldn't want one out of warranty. Like even less than a normal AMG. haha

----------


## Sentry

I'm going to miss V8s, but that is incredible power output from an OEM. Even without the hybrid system you're talking a 500 horsepower 4 cylinder.

----------


## killramos

A lot of rumours that M is going to do the same thing with the M3 with a refresh late next year ( so much for this generation of M3 lasting more than a year).

Sticking with a 6cyl tho.

----------


## BokCh0y

Holy fuck that is insane!!!

----------


## shakalaka

Looks pretty nice and with AWD, should be beast.

----------


## rage2

> Yeah that crossed my mind. But it's not like it's their first foray into performance hybrids either.



There's a lot of difference in the hybrid setup in the C63 than what AMG already has with their performance hybrid offerings. The MGU-H turbo is probably the biggest one, integrating a motor between the compressor and the turbine. It's only been used in F1, a version of it in the AMG one, and first time in "mass production". Same goes for the battery, derived from the F1 and AMG one units, liquid cooled to allow quick recharge/discharge cycles.

So yea, you might not really see how robust these new tech looks in mass production for several years. But that's what warranties are for right?

----------


## max_boost

Looks dope

- - - Updated - - -

What's the worry of year 1 cars anyway. That's what warranty is for, right? When it runs out you can buy extended warranty too lol and when that runs out you sell it to NE bro lol

----------


## killramos

> Looks dope
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What's the worry of year 1 cars anyway. That's what warranty is for, right? When it runs out you can buy extended warranty too lol and when that runs out you sell it to NE bro lol



I don’t want to drive a GLC200 around while my AMG is in the shop with gremlins

----------


## max_boost

> I don’t want to drive a GLC200 around while my AMG is in the shop with gremlins



Bro it's a BenzC not a Land Rover!

----------


## bjstare

That makes sense re: new powertrain - I didn't know it was that different.

Also, just read the article... ~4700lb curb weight.  :Barf:

----------


## dimi

850lbs heavier than a M3. wow

----------


## max_boost

yA it's beefy for sure but 0-60 in 3.3 still dang fast

----------


## jutes

> I'm going to miss V8s, but that is incredible power output from an OEM. Even without the hybrid system you're talking a 500 horsepower 4 cylinder.



Boring speed and acceleration without the noises behind it. I mean if people buy these things then let the market produce them.

----------


## killramos

> 850lbs heavier than a M3. wow



With a 4 cyl

Basically weighs as much as my X5

----------


## ExtraSlow

aren't all hybrids heavy bitches?

----------


## Darell_n

Ariel has a 1200 hp electric / gas turbine hybrid that will be going into production. Can drive the car hard without discharging the battery, unless doing full on track activities.

----------


## dimi

> AMG hopes to make up for the loss of the V-8 sound through artificial sound effects...through *external* *speakers* for the benefit of bystanders.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> 850lbs heavier than a M3. wow



apples =/= oranges

I'm guessing the electrified M3 is going to gain a lot of weight. I assume it'll still be lighter than this porker, but it won't be an 800lb difference that's for sure.

----------


## riander5

Based on how conservative that thing is styled, your average driver would probably shit if one of those blasted past them.

Literally looks like a regular C300 with one of those 'night' appearance packages

----------


## killramos

> Based on how conservative that thing is styled, your average driver would probably shit if one of those blasted past them.
> 
> Literally looks like a regular C300 with one of those 'night' appearance packages



I bet your average driver thinks a C300 is fast

----------


## shakalaka

AMG has been in my experience one of the best (if not the best) in generating amazing exhaust notes from their vehicles over the years. I am sure they will do their best for this one as well, but there's only so much you can do to a 4 cyl. Bring on aftermarket exhausts and what not I suppose.

----------


## riander5

> I bet your average driver thinks a C300 is fast



Wait till the C300 night package aka c63 rips past  :ROFL!:

----------


## Xtrema

> What's the worry of year 1 cars anyway. That's what warranty is for, right? When it runs out you can buy extended warranty too lol and when that runs out you sell it to NE bro lol



Yeah... like my S4 engine blew up and stuck in an A4 for 6 weeks while payment continues. Then magical water pump blowing up every 2 years. Great.


Also new C63 got a 700lb weight gain. Now is like 200lb heavier than E63 sedan.

And can Germany afford to build cars any more?

----------


## killramos

> AMG has been in my experience one of the best (if not the best) in generating amazing exhaust notes from their vehicles over the years. I am sure they will do their best for this one as well, but there's only so much you can do to a 4 cyl. Bring on aftermarket exhausts and what not I suppose.



I mean it’s the same engine as a cla45 so that’s a good starting point

- - - Updated - - -




> And can Germany afford to build cars any more?



I bet BMW builds more M cars in the US and Mexico than Germany these days.

----------


## nismodrifter

Dude in a W221 S63 AMG ripped past me today on my way to work. What a glorious sound. It got me thinking about the future of AMGs and how an engine will never sound like that again. Logged onto Beyond once I reached work and read this thread. Not even sure what to think. 700hp great. 4 cyl + speakers for sound. wat?

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's okay to have conflicted feelings about this. It's like getting fucked in the ass buy a strange man, but he's really hot and he leave $60 on the night stand afterwards. You don't feel great, but . . . .

----------


## rage2

> I mean it’s the same engine as a cla45 so that’s a good starting point



Exhaust regulations in the EU really toned things down unless you’re a small numbers manufacturer. Lots of people bitching that the v8s were a lot quieter in the last few years.

But yea, as an ex owner of a GLA45, that engine/exhaust has some terrific tone.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> That makes sense re: new powertrain - I didn't know it was that different.
> 
> Also, just read the article... ~4700lb curb weight.



Heavier then a Ridgeline. How many 4x8 sheets of wood fit?

----------


## rage2

> That makes sense re: new powertrain - I didn't know it was that different.





https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/412...y-in-road-cars

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bring on the days of patent and copyright violations for these speakers pumping out sounds that their brand never made before.
"Let's steal the sound of an Aventador and blast it out of these speakers glued under our 4-banger!"

----------


## Buster

I need some time to process all of this before I formulate a response.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I need some time to process all of this before I formulate a response.



Pffftttt! That's just because you want to ensure that your post receives much adoration and validation, isn't it??!

----------


## rage2

> I need some time to process all of this before I formulate a response.



You already responded?

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/412...14#post4962914




> I might pre-order one.
> 
> Who needs 8 cylinders?
> 
> @rage2

----------


## Buster

> Pffftttt! That's just because you want to ensure that your post receives much adoration and validation, isn't it??!



I'm already triggered that 
@rage2
 used the mention feature. I got excited because I thought I had a new rep, and then I realized it was just a poverty spec version.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I'm already triggered that 
> @rage2
>  used the mention feature. I got excited because I thought I had a new rep, and then I realized it was just a poverty spec version.



"poverty spec?"

I think you meant "builder grade."

----------


## Buster

> "poverty spec?"
> 
> I think you meant "builder grade."



I refuse to participate in that inside joke because, frankly, it is not inside enough. It's got fetch-itis. As far as its level of funny inside joke, it suffers from its own self-description. 

Shitposting is an art, and the moment it appears you are trying too hard, it falls flat.

----------


## hurrdurr

Any reason why the electric range is so minuscule? Guess it's not what the average AMG owner (enthusiast?) cares about, but at the same time, not sure they're big 4cyl guys either.

----------


## killramos

> Any reason why the electric range is so minuscule? Guess it's not what the average AMG owner (enthusiast?) cares about, but at the same time, not sure they're big 4cyl guys either.



It has a tiny 6kWhr battery or some nonsense. 

It has electric only to check a box, not for serious use.

----------


## heavyD

LOL @ 4654 lbs this thing weighs more than most SUV's. This car is an answer to a question nobody asked.

----------


## SKR

Why can't we have little V8s?

----------


## killramos

> Why can't we have little V8s?



Mark Carney

----------


## rage2

> LOL @ 4654 lbs this thing weighs more than most SUV's. This car is an answer to a question nobody asked.



I might be the only person that asked. Ironically, I don’t want a sedan right now.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I refuse to participate in that inside joke because, frankly, it is not inside enough. It's got fetch-itis. As far as its level of funny inside joke, it suffers from its own self-description. 
> 
> Shitposting is an art, and the moment it appears you are trying too hard, it falls flat.



Call it a hunch but I cant see you participating in any Ridgeline humour either.

----------


## Buster

> Call it a hunch but I can’t see you participating in any Ridgeline humour either.



I would appreciate Ridgeline humor.

----------


## Inzane

> but 0-60 in 3.3 still dang fast



Until you get into arguments with Tesla model S guys bragging about their 2.2s or whatever. Theyll tell you 3.3 is slow.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Until you get into arguments with Tesla model S guys bragging about their 2.2s or whatever. They’ll tell you 3.3 is slow.



the discussion of performance is largely pointless nowadays.

----------


## heavyD

> I might be the only person that asked. Ironically, I don’t want a sedan right now.



I think you owe it to Mercedes to follow through on this seeing they built it just for you. I'm sure I'm not the only one that has seen over and over on car forums where people claim that they will buy it if the automaker makes it only for nobody to follow through when they finally make it. 




> Until you get into arguments with Tesla model S guys bragging about their 2.2s or whatever. They’ll tell you 3.3 is slow.



It wasn't long ago anything clocking in under 4 seconds 0-60 was considered extremely fast. Now there are SUV's with sub-4 second times. 3.3 seconds isn't slow by any means but seems a little slow for that horsepower rating even with it weighing as much as a full size pickup truck. The M3 xDrive is clocking in under 3 seconds 0-60 with just over 500 hp and it's not exactly a lightweight.

----------


## killramos

It’s not like they won’t sell every one they make

----------


## lilmira

Any love for the i4? I don't like its weight but if all the alternatives are the same then

----------


## killramos

Seems like a great car for someone who really wants a Tesla but doesn’t want a Tesla.

It’s no more hideous than the rest of the 4 series so that’s a plus?

----------


## riander5

> Seems like a great car for someone who really wants a Tesla but doesn’t want a Tesla.
> 
> It’s no more hideous than the rest of the 4 series so that’s a plus?



Not sure why everyone is shocked at the curb weight. All the german bois are getting ready to have big electric offerings.. need to start testing their suspension configurations out in earnest

- - - Updated - - -




> Seems like a great car for someone who really wants a Tesla but doesn’t want a Tesla.



I haven't seen it put any better than this. If I ever looked at owning one that would be the exact reason.. I'd never own a tesla  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

> It’s not like they won’t sell every one they make



There’s no recession

----------


## Darkane

> It’s not like they won’t sell every one they make



This phrase has always irked me. Since when did manufacturers not sell every car they make? 

It’s not like they build 20,000 AMG’s and crush 5,000.

----------


## killramos

Ok.

It’s not like they won’t be sold out on day 1

----------


## Darkane

> Ok.
> 
> It’s not like they won’t be sold out on day 1



Accurate. 

Was price mentioned? Will this be a 140k C?

----------


## killramos

Just speculation I think. I imagine OTD 140 will be possible with some configs for day one deliveries.

----------


## navdeep

Another good reason to keep our 2013 C63 AMG

----------


## bjstare

> Accurate. 
> 
> Was price mentioned? Will this be a 140k C?



I could see it being $140,000 for sure.

----------


## Buster

im going to go the other way, i dont think it will hit 140 unless there are crazy carbon options or something.

its a 4 banger with some batteries and a funky turbo

----------


## ExtraSlow

It will not be any cheaper than the previous C63.

----------


## Inzane

> the discussion of performance is largely pointless nowadays.



If straight line, especially 0-60, is all someone cares about... agreed.

----------


## bart

C20e

wonder how many times you can go down the drag strip before the 200hp electric hp stop working haha hope someone makes a vid. i bet within 50km of autobahn i can drop it down to 480hp ez pz.

----------


## killramos

> im going to go the other way, i dont think it will hit 140 unless there are crazy carbon options or something.
> 
> its a 4 banger with some batteries and a funky turbo



This is a scenario where 1+1 will equal 3.5 imo

----------


## rage2

> I think you owe it to Mercedes to follow through on this seeing they built it just for you. I'm sure I'm not the only one that has seen over and over on car forums where people claim that they will buy it if the automaker makes it only for nobody to follow through when they finally make it.



Their problem they nuked the C63 Cabriolet. Guess there's still hope if they decide to offer this drivetrain in the CLE Cabriolet.




> Seems like a great car for someone who really wants a Tesla but doesn’t want a Tesla.



Great description of what it is. Basically a more expensive Tesla Model 3, better quality, more luxurious.

----------


## rage2

> wonder how many times you can go down the drag strip before the 200hp electric hp stop working haha hope someone makes a vid. i bet within 50km of autobahn i can drop it down to 480hp ez pz.



It'll take less than 50km of WOT to drop it down to 480hp engine only. At the size of the battery, it'd drain in under 7 minutes pumping out 90hp if my math is right. Since accessories rely on the battery, it won't let it drop that much, the engine will run in a recharge mode to keep the battery topped up, so it'd run down to probably 400hp once shit's depleted.

But that's not what performance hybrids are designed to do. F1 cars have the exact same problem at tracks like Monza with massive straights and can't recuperate enough energy. Even on shorter tracks with decent straights, it'll clip at the end losing hp and speed at the tail end of the straight. You want an autobahn ripper, get a gas car. Nothing comes close.

Drag strip would be fine, short run, flip the car in recharge mode, battery replenishes quickly for next run, lots of cool down time. The battery is designed to charge/discharge quickly. My suspicion on the 10 sec "burst" is for battery temperature management. Will be interesting to see how long it takes to have another burst.

----------


## dimi

What I don't understand is how this car is any "greener" than the one it replaces. I'm no physicist, but a car weighing 800lbs more than it's predecessor is going to need substantially more energy to move it. And with 8 miles of electric range, that energy sure isn't coming from a renewable source. What am I missing here?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't let math and physics get in the way brother. If it's a hybrid, it's green, end of story.

----------


## rage2

> What I don't understand is how this car is any "greener" than the one it replaces. I'm no physicist, but a car weighing 800lbs more than it's predecessor is going to need substantially more energy to move it. And with 8 miles of electric range, that energy sure isn't coming from a renewable source. What am I missing here?



It's more efficient by recuperating braking energy. The bigger the electric motor, the more energy it can recover under braking. The energy recovered exceeds the amount of additional energy required to propel the excess weight, so it's overall more efficient. It's literally the basic principal of why hybrids are more efficient. It's more "green" because it's cuts down on emissions by splitting the power between the recovered electrical energy and ICE. More so in city driving with lots of braking, less so on highway constant speed cruising.

As a comparison just because we own one, our 4th Gen Sienna gained about 500lbs fitted with hybrid components compared to the 3rd Gen gas only. It has 1/2 the energy recovery capabilities than the C63. It doubled fuel economy in the city.

----------


## Buster

post Sienna trap time

----------


## bjstare

> What I don't understand is how this car is any "greener" than the one it replaces. I'm no physicist, but a car weighing 800lbs more than it's predecessor is going to need substantially more energy to move it. And with 8 miles of electric range, that energy sure isn't coming from a renewable source. What am I missing here?



A lot  :ROFL!: 

Rage covered it. That being said, you can then go down the rabbit hole of the overall carbon footprint of battery production, end of life disposal and stuff like that, at which point the "green-ness" becomes highly questionable. People have proven they don't give a shit about the holistic impact though.

----------


## C4S

It looks nicer (and probably quicker) than the new M3 ...

But ~ $150K + luxury tax on top of tax ..push it toward 170-180K mark ... 

Ouch!

----------


## Xtrema

> It looks nicer (and probably quicker) than the new M3 ...
> 
> But ~ $150K + luxury tax on top of tax ..push it toward 170-180K mark ... 
> 
> Ouch!



I can't see it. If a C43 get moved up to $90K, this is probably $120+carbon bits options.

Still probably $130-$140K OTD after all the taxes.

----------


## rage2

> I can't see it. If a C43 get moved up to $90K, this is probably $120+carbon bits options.
> 
> Still probably $130-$140K OTD after all the taxes.



That’s what C&D is estimating. Roughly same base price as an E53 Cab.

----------


## riander5

These astronomical prices just ain't right.

Everyone who finances and leases cars for 8 years, this is your fault. Poor assess

----------


## C4S

> I can't see it. If a C43 get moved up to $90K, this is probably $120+carbon bits options.
> 
> Still probably $130-$140K OTD after all the taxes.



I guess depends on options/leather/colour ... a loaded M3 today is $140k+ So, this will be at least $150K loaded.

----------


## redline

> It looks nicer (and probably quicker) than the new M3 ...
> 
> But ~ $150K + luxury tax on top of tax ..push it toward 170-180K mark ... 
> 
> Ouch!



The buck tooth m3/4 is not a high bar to beat in the looks department. The M2 is the real BMW to own now.

I am not a Benz fan but this thing is dead sexy. Good job Benz

----------


## Buster

> I guess depends on options/leather/colour ... a loaded M3 today is $140k+ So, this will be at least $150K loaded.



This upcoming generation of vehicles is the last hurrah for status flex cars.

----------


## rage2

> The buck tooth m3/4 is not a high bar to beat in the looks department. The M2 is the real BMW to own now.



BMW heard your feedback loud and clear. 

https://g42.bimmerpost.com/forums/sh....php?t=1957015

----------


## Buster

> BMW heard your feedback loud and clear. 
> 
> https://g42.bimmerpost.com/forums/sh....php?t=1957015



Baaaaaaarf

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## HiSpec

90s bodykit?

----------


## Xtrema

> I guess depends on options/leather/colour ... a loaded M3 today is $140k+ So, this will be at least $150K loaded.



I can't get one from configurator past $115k and that's with $5K paint and $8K carbon bits.

----------


## Darkane

> I can't get one from configurator past $115k and that's with $5K paint and $8K carbon bits.



Canadian? I couldn’t find it on the site, build and price isn’t live I don’t think.

Edit: sorry you’re talking M.

Just for shits I built one. Double edit: up to 137,885 without GST. 

It’s like $150 OTD with luxury and sales tax. 

The C63 should be well into the mid 150s hahaha. Gross.

----------


## rage2

> I can't get one from configurator past $115k and that's with $5K paint and $8K carbon bits.



My high score:

----------


## Darkane

> My high score:



Build a competition X.

----------


## redline

> BMW heard your feedback loud and clear. 
> 
> https://g42.bimmerpost.com/forums/sh....php?t=1957015



Wtf bmw needs to fire all designers stat …

----------


## arcticcat522

> Wtf bmw needs to fire all designers stat …



Agree....that must be a joke. It's bad..

----------


## Buster

BMW makes the M2 and everything else is just garbage.

----------


## rage2

> Build a competition X.



There we go haha.

----------


## killramos

When you realize it’s essentially an M5 it makes more sense

----------

